# Best spot for riding in Europe??



## Resnick (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey everyone. 

I live on the North Shore in BC, and I have travelled to many bike locals in the PNW and down into UT and CO, but I want to venture out of North America. 

I ride all disciplines my main focus is good trails and lots to keep me busy. Although I mostly like to pedal up to go back down.

So where in Europe is a good place to go? Is there a Moab/Fruita type area in Europe and are any of these places good riding areas at the end of April?

I tired googling this but got no where.

Anyone have any suggestions? 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## cplagz (Jan 28, 2014)

+1 for this.... I'm heading to France for Le Mans this year (early July) and will have 5 weeks over there.... bought an EVOC bag to carry the SC Solo in so keen to hunt down some fun singletrack!


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

As a Brit now living in the US, get over to somewhere like singletrackworld.com and ask the questions there. You'll get a lot more riders with a lot more knowledge. 
There isn't anything exactly like what you are looking for, but there is a lot of good stuff out there. The European Alps have a lot of extensive trail systems, uplifts etc but they won't be clear of snow that early in the year.


----------

